# You think your a hardcore Technique fan



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 19, 2008)

Well so did I until I realized that there was a wealth of recorded shit by him that I never heard, apparently he releases mixtapes like every fuckin month and this shit right here is just the icing on the cake, I can name a bunch of song by him that aren't even mentioned here. Check this shit out The songs are crazy, and the freestyles are insane. Just follow the directions and you should be good.

*Rap Dungeon: Immortal Technique Discography Part 2

In order to actually listen to the files you'll have to use this free trial of WinRar to convert them to music files

**WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files

and one more thing to say the downloads take forever would be an understatement, but the wait is worth it
*


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 20, 2008)

*Fuck Tha Government EP (2007)*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


*Black Cargo* 





*DOWNLOAD!!*
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


*Summer Visions *





*DOWNLOAD!!*
chniquePresentsSummerVisions.zip - No Description - BADONGO


*Revolutionary Vol.1*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*Revolutionary Vol. 2*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
http://rapidshare.com/files/12614587...._2__2003_.rar


*Portable Immortal *





*DOWNLOAD!!*
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*Immortal Kombat EP*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
http://rapidshare.de/files/16812244/...nique.rar.html


*Self Education Vol.3*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*Warrior Music Vol.2*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*House Resolution 635 Vol.1*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
zSHARE - immortal technique friends - house resolution 635 vol.1.zip


*Christmas 3 Pyramids *





DOWNLOAD!!
zSHARE - immortal technique - christmas 3 pyramids.zip


*The Point Of No Return EP *





*DOWNLOAD!!*
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*C.I.A. Hits Vol.4*





*DOWNLOAD!!*
zSHARE - File Not Found


----------



## edux10 (Aug 20, 2008)

I already have most of those. It would be faster to download if you get the torrent. 

How did you miss all of these?


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 20, 2008)

cool thanks man i have a 7disc discography from pirate bay but when i get internet at my new house ill come aback and download this set too i love me some technique im listening to him right now


----------

